# Expiration on the RP deal with extras?



## djmaher (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello all,

1st time post.

Does the deal on the RP body with the RF lens adapter and Grip Extender end on March 31st? Probably shopping at Adorama or B&H, if it matters. Not sure if the deal is only offered by those guys...

Thanks


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 28, 2019)

HI djmaher and welcome to CR!

Not acting in the US market I cannot 100% say, what Canon will do there. 
But in Germany/Europe the adapter is almost any time included in the offers.
The Reason is clear: not so many native RF lenses but Canon wants this system to be spread wide.
Conclusion: adapter will stay in the offer.
As for the grip I would guess this to be an offer that might end. This is not offered in Germany/Europe in standard.
And I don't believe that our hands are so much smaller 
Conclusion: grip might be special offer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> But in Germany/Europe the adapter is almost any time included in the offers.
> The Reason is clear: not so many native RF lenses but Canon wants this system to be spread wide.
> Conclusion: adapter will stay in the offer.


In the US, there was never a free adapter kitted with the EOS M line or the EOS R (although some third-party sellers have included it in a bundle) so I certainly would not take it as a foregone conclusion that the bundle will remain available in the future.

In fact, upon checking I see that the Canon USA website states the following: “FREE Mount Adapter EF-EOS R - Offer valid February 13, 2019 12:00 a.m. through March 30, 2019 11:59 p.m. ET.”


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> In the US, there was never a free adapter ... through March 30, 2019 11:59 p.m. ET.”


Thanks for adding this. Makes it clearer.


----------



## djmaher (Mar 29, 2019)

So, for US customers, does Rumors get a small financial benefit if I click through to either B&H or Adorama?

I'm happy to do that, if it benefits Canon Rumors some. The cost is the same, either way. Both sites offer the free lens adapter and grip with purchase. No clear expiration date on that deal, through either of their web sites, at least that is readily apparent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2019)

djmaher said:


> So, for US customers, does Rumors get a small financial benefit if I click through to either B&H or Adorama?
> 
> I'm happy to do that, if it benefits Canon Rumors some. The cost is the same, either way. Both sites offer the free lens adapter and grip with purchase. No clear expiration date on that deal, through either of their web sites, at least that is readily apparent.


CR has an affiliate relationship with Adorama. Here's the EOS RP link.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2019)

"Expiration" as here is a North American usage. The rest of the world English uses "Expiry", and expiration means "the exhalation of breath from the lungs". Once again, we are divided by a common language. And we would use "of", rather than "on". (This is no way meant as a criticism but just pointing out yet another difference between US and UK languages).


----------



## slclick (Jun 4, 2019)

Is the grip extender a gimmick? Do users find it handy? I find it odd that it is not listed for sale anywhere.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2019)

slclick said:


> Is the grip extender a gimmick? Do users find it handy? I find it odd that it is not listed for sale anywhere.



From what I see, its everywhere, but your search might be difficult without mentioning the model number BG-E1






__





Amazon.com : Canon Eg-E1






www.amazon.com










Canon EG-E1 | B&H Photo Video


Shop B&H's in stock, large inventory for fast shipping, great service and everyday low prices on Canon EG-E1 . For more info, please call 800-947-4415




www.bhphotovideo.com








https://www.adorama.com/l/Cameras/Camera-Accessories/Camera-System-Accessories/Canon~Camera-Grips


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 4, 2019)

slclick said:


> Is the grip extender a gimmick? Do users find it handy? I find it odd that it is not listed for sale anywhere.



Without the extender and using a 'heavy' lens like the 24-105 or RF50 the RP will rub at the base of my ring finger leaving a red spot that takes about a day to go away. With the extender I can shoot it all day, every day. I have medium sized hands for my 6 ft length.

Nowadays I'm using the RP+EG-E1 mostly with the MP-E65 + MT24-EX. No problem with the weight or grip: Masked bee


----------

